# antique Wilcox Mfg Co. vise



## mr. vise restore 1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, new to this forum. Just finished restore of an antique under mount bench vise. Turned out great, but I can not find anything about this vise on the net. I have posted pics. Would love any help. I have seen many vises in my day, but not one like this. Stamped
330 No 1
Pat Sept 19, 07 Dec 31, 07
WILCOX MFG. CO. AURORA, ILL.
Has a 3 piece brass nut for quick release.
Thank you
mr. vise restore 1


----------

